# Schwinn new world



## Big Moe (Nov 26, 2017)

Do this look to be prewar or postwar. Thinking about getting it. Would appreciate the help.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2017)

Pre war. Possible 1941 with the new dropout. @SirMike1983  should be able to verify.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 26, 2017)

Big Moe said:


> Do this look to be prewar or postwar. Thinking about getting it. Would appreciate the help.
> 
> View attachment 715489
> 
> ...




1939


 

1940


 

My Post War Schwinn book has this one listed as Model W3MFC


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 27, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Pre war. Possible 1941 with the new dropout. @SirMike1983  should be able to verify.




I think so too - 1940 or 41 tourist frame converted to a makeshift racer probably. Looks like it was overpainted, unfortunately. The really early ones have backward-facing rear forks. There was also a dedicated New World racer package, but this looks like a converted tourist.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 27, 2017)

[QUOTE=" There was also a dedicated New World racer package.[/QUOTE]
I'd like to see the specs for that, if available.  I have a New World that allegedly was a velodrome rental bike- three piece bottom bracket, aluminum Schwinn hubs, fixie , flip flop stem, drop bars and geared to something like 90 inches.  I SHOULD measure the wheelbase, etc. but it has been a very back burner project.  I do remember seeing in a Schwinn catalog that any Superior or Paramount components could be ordered on a New World.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 27, 2017)

Well it's mine now. Didn't cost a whole lot. I think it's going to be a good rider.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 29, 2017)

Can anyone make out the serial number and tell me what year it is please. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2017)

"   6440             0


----------



## ccdc.1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Here is a link to a New World Racer catalog page: http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_nw02.html

The earliest Racer versions came with the rear-facing dropouts, but I have seen later (but still pre-war) versions with the forward-facing drops. The key identifiers for legit New World Racers are: frame chain stay crossbar is closer to the bottom bracket (less clearance as the Racer wouldn't have fenders like a Tourist model); the steeper fork with less rake (often without drilling in the crown for a brake); and the special crank on the one-piece crank models (the W1-R). The crank and chainring have subtle differences to the standard ones...no dog-leg offset for a guard, flutes on the arms, and an offset chainring for inch-pitch chains.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 29, 2017)

Looks like D or 1 then 5440 0


----------

